# žlutý



## Assiduous student

Hi, I listened the audio file accompanying my textbook. Is it possible that žlutý has a by-pronunciation žultý? That is what it sounds like on the cassette. Thanks.

Edit: there are three pronunciations for this word on forvo, and the second one sounds like the one in the audio file accompanying my book.


----------



## Onyx18

Hi, Assiduous student, by-pronunciation "žultý" isn't option here, "yellow" (color) has only one pronunciation - žlutý 

Edit: also depends on context: yellow color: žlut*á* barva, yellow car: žlut*é* auto, yellow bus: žlut*ý* autobus


----------



## Assiduous student

Hi, thanks for your help. The audio accompanying my textbook clearly says žultý and on forvo, one of the three readers of the word says žultý. There is also an audio file on forvo for the sentence "naš dům je světle žlutý", where the pronunciation offered is actually žultý. So, Onyx18, I'm grateful for your help, but not all native speakers of a language will be familiar with all dialects and variant pronunciations, and I find I must reject your view on this. On the Internet there is a dictionary called Slovník spisovného jazyka českého, where since I posted this query I found this: "žlutý (nář. žultý Bezr.)". Nář. must mean "nářeční" (dialectal), but I don't know the significance of "Bezr".


----------



## Onyx18

Ok, it's possible, that in some dialect people says "žultý" , but I never heard this  pronunciation. But as for  standard czech language (not dialect), only option is "žlutý/žlutá/žluté", that's for sure


----------



## Assiduous student

OK, thank you, I see now. Of course, Onyx18, there are dialectal forms of any language that would be accepted from a native speaker of a non-standard dialect, but would not be accepted from a foreigner, or would sound very odd coming out of a foreigner's mouth. So I will note the variant, and stick to the standard, as you said.


----------



## Onyx18

No problem, you're welcome . And you're absolutely right, if you'd say or (especially) write "žultý" it would be very unusual for most czech native citizens. In fact, in written text it would be considered as typo


----------



## marco_2

You might have heard someone from Northern Moravia or Silesia - in Polish it is *żółty /pron. žułty/*, so the Polish influence is possible.


----------



## Assiduous student

It could be that, yes.


----------



## MamStrach

The "Bezr" most definitely refers to Petr Bezruč. If you read his "Slezské písně", you'll probably encounter žultý together with many other local dialect expressions. So, it's not that "žlutý" is pronounced that way, it's (probably Silesian) version of the word.


----------



## Assiduous student

Thank you. That clears up a mystery re: Bezruč.


----------



## Dunno002

MamStrach said:


> The "Bezr" most definitely refers to Petr Bezruč. If you read his "Slezské písně", you'll probably encounter žultý together with many other local dialect expressions. So, it's not that "žlutý" is pronounced that way, it's (probably Silesian) version of the word.


On a paper clip you can see the usage of this term:
https://bara.ujc.cas.cz/psjc/img.php/img/384/448630178_130736_27994_677

PS: The abbreviation "bezr." can also mean "bezrodý" = "without gender", but you can use it only with pronouns, a.i. "já, ty, ..." = "I, you, ..."

*žlutý adj.*
ojed. žultý adj.
žlutý, mající barvu vaječného žloutku, másla, lnu, zralého obilí, moči, vosku ap.
žlutá voda med. moč
žlutá nemoc med. nemoc způsobující žloutnutí pleti, žloutenka („žlútenicě“)
Autor: Petr Nejedlý
Zdroj: Elektronický slovník staré češtiny. Praha, oddělení vývoje jazyka Ústavu pro jazyk český AV ČR, v. v. i., 2006–, přístupné online: Vokabulář webový (verze dat 1.1.13, citován stav ze dne 6. 4. 2020).

*žultý v. žlutý*
Autor: Petr Nejedlý
Zdroj: Elektronický slovník staré češtiny. Praha, oddělení vývoje jazyka Ústavu pro jazyk český AV ČR, v. v. i., 2006–, přístupné online: Vokabulář webový (verze dat 1.1.13, citován stav ze dne 6. 4. 2020).

Zdroj: Vyhledávání


----------

